# A few of my favorite Youtube uploaders of the hobby.



## ETHER

A few of my favorite Youtube uploaders of the hobby. 

Please share yours as well  

The Dark Den = best over all considering EDITING is actually done, I sometimes want to message the youtube people offering to edit their videos haha so I can really appreciate Petko's attention to that aspect not to mention how informative and entertaining he is. I legit pronounce species names in his accent and I cant shake it now either lol...

Tom Moran = amazing vids, entertaining & informative. The amount he uploads is my favorite thing as well. def one of my favorites, just wish that intro songs volume would come down a bit O_O 
The variety of his videos are also really fun to watch while still being really informative. 

Tarantulaguy1976 = Rob.c just seems to be so passionate which translates so well, and theres just a realness about him that I really appreciate. learned alot from his vids, and its so awesome to see how excited he gets about the hobby as I am the same way  He just seems like the best Dad of the tarantula hobby as well (if that makes sense hahaha). Hope to see him come back to the hobby or at least upload some more vids as actually I cant imagine he is not tending to his spiders as much as he is just not uploading :/

Jon3800 = 100% informative. great content. genuine love and respect for the animals he keeps translates as well. learned alot from him. Sidenote : Can we chip in and get him a camera set up please lol?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt

Deadly Tarantula Girl

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 12


----------



## miss moxie

hoo boy. @Venom1080 probably won't have a lot to say. 

Jon3800. I used to think he knew so much-- back when I used to know so little.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ETHER

miss moxie said:


> hoo boy. @Venom1080 probably won't have a lot to say.
> 
> Jon3800. I used to think he knew so much-- back when I used to know so little.


I know what you mean, theres tid bits in everyones vids that you can gain from. I definitely so alot of cross checking all the info I take in. Alot of his seems a bit date but none the less I have picked up a few good bits from his vids.


----------



## ETHER

TownesVanZandt said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl


The first vid I watched of her's "poked" me the wrong way as I saw her prodding a spider and doing a sketchy rehouse, but thats just my opinion. 

also, nice name. TownesVanZandt is the reason I can believe there is good country out there haha..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt

ETHER said:


> also, nice name. TownesVanZandt is the reason I can believe there is good country out there haha..


Thanks, but the strange thing is that I'm not a big fan of Townes van Zandt or anything like that. I do like some of his songs but it's not something I listen to often. I just happened to be listening to one of his songs when I registered here and since I'm not at all creative when it comes to picking user names I just went with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ETHER

TownesVanZandt said:


> Thanks, but the strange thing is that I'm not a big fan of Townes van Zandt or anything like that. I do like some of his songs but it's not something I listen to often. I just happened to be listening to one of his songs when I registered here and since I'm not at all creative when it comes to picking user names I just went with that


haha for sure, yea, I produce music with bass so its a rarity that I listen to anything like that myself. Still, gave me hope for country style music, especially being one of my favorite producers suggested I listen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noodile

Payden anyone? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-h_yTlM3--z_sgbpqOFIew

The number of Dark Den subscribers shows the difference editing makes. 
I really like Tom Moran too. Most others just seem to be shaky cameras or questionable advice. 

I've thought about starting my own channel, but I really don't have the time to do it properly and I'd need to massively increase my collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Noodile said:


> Payden anyone? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-h_yTlM3--z_sgbpqOFIew
> 
> The number of Dark Den subscribers shows the difference editing makes.
> I really like Tom Moran too. Most others just seem to be shaky cameras or questionable advice.
> 
> I've thought about starting my own channel, but I really don't have the time to do it properly and I'd need to massively increase my collection.


Nonsense. I don't bother about editing unless it's literally cutting out something stupid. Record a vid on my phone. Upload it to youtube. I have a few pets but not loads.

I upload for me firstly (a digital copy on YouTube) and secondly to show off my beautiful pets.

I've managed to get over 800 subs with my terrible videos. Go for it.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ETHER

Noodile said:


> Payden anyone? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-h_yTlM3--z_sgbpqOFIew
> 
> The number of Dark Den subscribers shows the difference editing makes.
> I really like Tom Moran too. Most others just seem to be shaky cameras or questionable advice.
> 
> I've thought about starting my own channel, but I really don't have the time to do it properly and I'd need to massively increase my collection.


EDITING IS SOOOO IMPORTANT.... as an audio engineer and my GF being a Video engineer, I lose it on audio levels and she loses it over the transitions... we BOTH can watch The Dark Den with no issues, except that he doesn't upload everday haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ETHER

basin79 said:


> Nonsense. I don't bother about editing unless it's literally cutting out something stupid. Record a vid on my phone. Upload it to youtube. I have a few pets but not loads.
> 
> I upload for me firstly (a digital copy on YouTube) and secondly to show off my beautiful pets.
> 
> I've managed to get over 800 subs with my terrible videos. Go for it.


man, if you do it for you more power to you, you can only get better with experience. Reminds me alot of my music. Doing it for you is probably one of the most important reasons to do anything, so I can respect that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

ETHER said:


> man, if you do it for you more power to you, you can only get better with experience. Reminds me alot of my music. Doing it for you is probably one of the most important reasons to do anything, so I can respect that.


Also it's phenomenal to get comments like, "I don't usually like spiders but....", or "centipedes scare me but she's beautiful".

Whilst I don't know a massive amount I've also answered questions and given advice out.

I know my videos are "raw" but I'm not fussed. It's my pets I'm showing off not my audio/visual skills.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Demonclaws

Every bits like editing or click bait thumb nails will help you grow your channel, but I think the most important factor is still character and why I think Petko is successful. RobC is also another example of interesting character, and his videos are not really well edited. To be honest, the tarantula community isn't too big compared to other pets. When it comes of large audiences which don't know too much about the animal, it is the presenters' reactions that tell the story. Brian Barczyk who produces reptile videos is another example I can think of.

Many other youtubers (@Tomoran , @EulersK ) on Arachnoboards have present quality content for tarantula information, but non-hobbyists do not find it entertaining to watch.

I typically go for feeding videos because I don't have enough spiders to feed myself. I like Jon3800, Exotics Lair, and TarantulaAddicts to name a few. They always have commentary instead of loud music.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ETHER

Demonclaws said:


> Every bits like editing or click bait thumb nails will help you grow your channel, but I think the most important factor is still character and why I think Petko is successful. RobC is also another example of interesting character, and his videos are not really well edited. To be honest, the tarantula community isn't too big compared to other pets. When it comes of large audiences which don't know too much about the animal, it is the presenters' reactions that tell the story. Brian Barczyk who produces reptile videos is another example I can think of.
> 
> Many other youtubers (@Tomoran , @EulersK ) on Arachnoboards have present quality content for tarantula information, but non-hobbyists do not find it entertaining to watch.
> 
> I typically go for feeding videos because I don't have enough spiders to feed myself. I like Jon3800, Exotics Lair, and TarantulaAddicts to name a few. They always have commentary instead of loud music.


yea, I totally agree, Character plays a huge role when doing Videos (totally the reason I shy away from making my own vids lol). & IMHO I would have to say this is exactly why Petko is 10/10 as he has all of the important qualities you need to push this hobby to a much larger audience, hence why he has exploded with subscribers in such a short time period. 

I always find toms dogs or kids funny. as I think I said before, I can really appreciate how to the point he is and genuine as well. Me and my lady def enjoy his vids. Will have to check out Eulers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkittleBunny

I myself run a new tarantula channel.. I've been editing breeding videos for weeks lol check it out if you want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> Nonsense. I don't bother about editing unless it's literally cutting out something stupid. Record a vid on my phone. Upload it to youtube. I have a few pets but not loads.


There is something about your videos that's quite a bit different from other youtubers, like Petko.  Yours are shorter, so editing is less important -- you feed one animal and watch it for a bit, then you're finished.  Your videos are also very personable because of how you talk to the animals in your care, and I think people enjoy that.  They are short and raw, yes, but they're also simple and to the point with personality.

Longer videos with multiple animals (or many), require a bit more care and finesse, I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> There is something about your videos that's quite a bit different from other youtubers, like Petko.  Yours are shorter, so editing is less important -- you feed one animal and watch it for a bit, then you're finished.  Your videos are also very personable because of how you talk to the animals in your care, and I think people enjoy that.  They are short and raw, yes, but they're also simple and to the point with personality.
> 
> Longer videos with multiple animals (or many), require a bit more care and finesse, I think.


Aye. I prefer watching shorter feeding videos myself so keep mine short.

But longer videos definitely require more editing. 


Thank you for the compliments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Mistake.


----------



## Ztesch

SkittleBunny said:


> I myself run a new tarantula channel.. I've been editing breeding videos for weeks lol check it out if you want


I will check it out. What is the channel name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkittleBunny

Ztesch said:


> I will check it out. What is the channel name?


Skittle Bunny is my channel name, I used to be an arcade channel but started focusing on arachnids not long ago. I don't have many videos yet but I have footage to edit and ideas for the future. I'm insecure I suppose, check it out if you want but it's a start to what I hope will turn out to be a decent channel like those mentioned in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

@louise f is my fav. 
And I miss her a lot, here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ETHER

Chris LXXIX said:


> @louise f is my fav.
> And I miss her a lot, here.


any links you have on hand so I may check her vids out??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

SkittleBunny said:


> Skittle Bunny is my channel name, I used to be an arcade channel but started focusing on arachnids not long ago. I don't have many videos yet but I have footage to edit and ideas for the future. I'm insecure I suppose, check it out if you want but it's a start to what I hope will turn out to be a decent channel like those mentioned in this thread


Ok cool I will check it out later.  I have done a few videos as well. They aren't anything special, learning on the fly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

I have a few videos up (link to my channel is in my sig), but I'm only proud of the two most recent. My channel is mainly focused on centipedes, but I'm getting a few scorps soon, as well as some Ts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ETHER

TownesVanZandt said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl


damn, just realized the emoji is a troll... hahaha well played Townes xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FinnMosin

Demonclaws said:


> When it comes of large audiences which don't know too much about the animal, it is the presenters' reactions that tell the story. Brian Barczyk who produces reptile videos is another example I can think of.


Brian Barczyk is a complete fool. He does not know much at all. And misrepresents anything that isn't a large python or a corn snake. And I won't even start on his venomous snake "knowledge/experience". He is an utter joke with seasoned snake veterans.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## cold blood

People who watch a lot of tarantula you tube vids have one thing in common.....


Not enough tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79

cold blood said:


> People who watch a lot of tarantula you tube vids have one thing in common.....
> 
> 
> Not enough tarantulas.


Wouldn't matter if I had 100 tarantulas. I'd still have to watch Tom Moran's M.balfouri communal vids. They're absolutely brilliant.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ant

1. The Dark Den
2. The Dark Den
3. The Dark Den

(In that order lol)

I fully agree with pronouncing species names in his accent! Such a fantastic channel. Fun, informative and at the end of the day, he doesn't pretend to be an expert.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## SkittleBunny

FinnMosin said:


> Brian Barczyk is a complete fool. He does not know much at all. And misrepresents anything that isn't a large python or a corn snake. And I won't even start on his venomous snake "knowledge/experience". He is an utter joke with seasoned snake veterans.


Brain Barczyk is the reason I'm working with animals so closely. He is by far my idol, and I disagree with your opinion of him. I cant even begin to describe how much of a role model he has been for me, and my own specialty pet shop is in the works because of him. That, and my town is lacking in pet stores as we only have one petsmart that i hate. Brian Barczyk is 1000% the reason I even started with tarantulas, (he helped me stay passionate about doing what I love) though i learned what I know about T's from Arachnoboards. One day I hope to work with snakes and other reptiles like him, im just starting with Tarantulas. Not only does he create a feeling of happiness and raw passion towards all living creatures, but he has helped me stay positive and push through my anxieties, and come above my depressed state of mind to become something better than who I was. 

If you dont think Brian is so great, that's fine. There are a lot of people who are biased on who's the best but in reality: no ones the best. 
Brian does what he loves and has the knowledge to care for all of /his/ thousands of animals, and as long as Brian and his animals are happy, thats all that should matter. 

One day i will get to meet him and thank him for all hes done for me and the rest of his viewers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 5


----------



## basin79

SkittleBunny said:


> Brain Barczyk is the reason I'm working with animals so closely. He is by far my idol, and I disagree with your opinion of him. I cant even begin to describe how much of a role model he has been for me, and my own specialty pet shop is in the works because of him. That, and my town is lacking in pet stores as we only have one petsmart that i hate. Brian Barczyk is 1000% the reason I even started with tarantulas, (he helped me stay passionate about doing what I love) though i learned what I know about T's from Arachnoboards. One day I hope to work with snakes and other reptiles like him, im just starting with Tarantulas. Not only does he create a feeling of happiness and raw passion towards all living creatures, but he has helped me stay positive and push through my anxieties, and come above my depressed state of mind to become something better than who I was.
> 
> If you dont think Brian is so great, that's fine. There are a lot of people who are biased on who's the best but in reality: no ones the best.
> Brian does what he loves and has the knowledge to care for all of /his/ thousands of animals, and as long as Brian and his animals are happy, thats all that should matter.
> 
> One day i will get to meet him and thank him for all hes done for me and the rest of his viewers.



Brian is an absolute weapon of the highest order. It's a shame so many do look up to him and defend his practices.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 4 | Sad 1


----------



## Kayis

ETHER said:


> Jon3800 = 100% informative. great content. genuine love and respect for the animals he keeps translates as well. learned alot from him. Sidenote : Can we chip in and get him a camera set up please lol?


dude just needs to stop purchasing more T's and lawn equipment for that new camera set up. I like his stuff but i watch for entertainment...not necessarily for information on how to keep etc, which is almost true for all youtubers in the hobby imo. A select few do give some good sound info though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Another of our Members has a very good channel  @z32upgrader  Greg Rice
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5sJ2jEDbNXpIG1E37_9CLA/videos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SkittleBunny

basin79 said:


> Brian is an absolute weapon of the highest order. It's a shame so many do look up to him and defend his practices.


 Sticks and stones, friend. He reminds us every day to be positive and chase our dreams. I have a good thing going for me now and even though he doesn't even know I exist (I'm only a drop in an ocean of 900,000+ subscribers) I have him to thank for the inspiration that helped me overcome depression and move forward and be successful. 
I see _zero_ reason why so many people would disagree. _Following your dreams_ _is a good thing. _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EmilzHernandez

SkittleBunny said:


> Sticks and stones, friend. He reminds us every day to be positive and chase our dreams. I have a good thing going for me now and even though he doesn't even know I exist (I'm only a drop in an ocean of 900,000+ subscribers) I have him to thank for the inspiration that helped me overcome depression and move forward and be successful.
> I see _zero_ reason why so many people would disagree. _Following your dreams_ _is a good thing. _


Besides the fact that he has left some of his snakes in absolutely hellish shape, he’s violently threatened people and there was a recent leak of his phone that revealed some serious violations of his coworkers.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1 | Sad 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## basin79

SkittleBunny said:


> Sticks and stones, friend. He reminds us every day to be positive and chase our dreams. I have a good thing going for me now and even though he doesn't even know I exist (I'm only a drop in an ocean of 900,000+ subscribers) I have him to thank for the inspiration that helped me overcome depression and move forward and be successful.
> I see _zero_ reason why so many people would disagree. _Following your dreams_ _is a good thing. _


The disagree wasn't against you following your dreams. It was against that weapon being thought of as a good reptile keeper.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## SkittleBunny

EmilzHernandez said:


> Besides the fact that he has left some of his snakes in absolutely hellish shape, he’s violently threatened people and there was a recent leak of his phone that revealed some serious violations of his coworkers.


Please.. tell me more? Where did you get this information? Links? What do you mean violently threatened.. I feel like a kid that just got told santa isn't real. Please elaborate


----------



## Venom1080

I like jon3800 more than dark den. He can take criticism very well. And I respect that. 

Dark den is the opposite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

Where/when does Dark Den refuse to acknowledge criticism?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

SkittleBunny said:


> Please.. tell me more? Where did you get this information? Links? What do you mean violently threatened.. I feel like a kid that just got told santa isn't real. Please elaborate


I used to watch Brian's vids. I stopped a while ago, his videos became a bit repetitive imo (to be expected of most daily vloggers though). However he has done and said some pretty shady stuff, like how he justifies keeping retics and burms in small tubs because they prefer enclosed spaces. In reality they don't prefer enclosed spaces, they have few if any natural predators as adults and constantly roam large areas in the wild and require very large enclosures in captivity.

He also keeps an American alligator in a kiddy pool, this is unacceptable as they are highly intelligent and active animals. They pretty much need a room-sized enclosure at minimum even if not fully grown

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sad 2


----------



## SkittleBunny

basin79 said:


> The disagree wasn't against you following your dreams. It was against that weapon being thought of as a good reptile keeper.


Would you tell me anything you actually know that he's done wrong


Dennis Nedry said:


> I used to watch Brian's vids. I stopped a while ago, his videos became a bit repetitive imo (to be expected of most daily vloggers though). However he has done and said some pretty shady stuff, like how he justifies keeping retics and burms in small tubs because they prefer enclosed spaces. In reality they don't prefer enclosed spaces, they have few if any natural predators as adults and constantly roam large areas in the wild and require very large enclosures in captivity.
> 
> He also keeps an American alligator in a kiddy pool, this is unacceptable as they are highly intelligent and active animals. They pretty much need a room-sized enclosure at minimum even if not fully grown


He has built a new enclosure for his alligator. Lol


----------



## basin79

SkittleBunny said:


> Would you tell me anything you actually know that he's done wrong
> 
> He has built a new enclosure for his alligator. Lol


Just pick a random youtube video of his. Pretty much any. 

At least the likes of Bob Clark actually admit they're just in it for the money.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

SkittleBunny said:


> He has built a new enclosure for his alligator. Lol


Just goes to show that I should probably watch the recent videos before commenting, sorry about that . But the retics in small tubs is pretty bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

I have plenty of examples but this is Tarantula Chat, so I don’t know if I’m allowed to post the images

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SkittleBunny

EmilzHernandez said:


> I have plenty of examples but this is Tarantula Chat, so I don’t know if I’m allowed to post the images


May I Pm an email to you ? In very interested in proof


----------



## SkittleBunny

basin79 said:


> Just pick a random youtube video of his. Pretty much any.
> 
> At least the likes of Bob Clark actually admit they're just in it for the money.


It never starts out that way, eventually you have to start making money to continue and it does become less about the animals and more about money. I really do hope he is genuinely in it for the love of animals and not only money.


----------



## dangerforceidle

SkittleBunny said:


> May I Pm an email to you ? In very interested in proof


It should probably be stated that whatever has happened in his life doesn't necessarily undermine the positives you've taken from him.  You _should_ follow your dreams, and if watching him has pulled you through tough times, that is a wonderful thing.

Don't let allegations against him, even ones with strong evidence, take that benefit away from you.  The message often supercedes the individual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## StampFan

Ant said:


> 1. The Dark Den
> 2. The Dark Den
> 3. The Dark Den
> 
> (In that order lol)
> 
> I fully agree with pronouncing species names in his accent! Such a fantastic channel. Fun, informative and at the end of the day, he doesn't pretend to be an expert.


Also enjoy his vids.

I can't help but wonder if his deaths in the recent video and potential mite issues are from using dirt and wood and such from his local forest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StampFan

Venom1080 said:


> I like jon3800 more than dark den. He can take criticism very well. And I respect that.
> 
> Dark den is the opposite.


Jon3800 will actually pull out a chaulkboard and teach info on particular species or Genus.  Some actual facts.  Something sorely missing in social media in general.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## athlete96

StampFan said:


> Also enjoy his vids.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if his deaths in the recent video and potential mite issues are from using dirt and wood and such from his local forest.


I wouldn't rule it out.. he didn't go over his sanitation procedures. It could also be random. Without him telling us we won't know. 

I do feel bad he's had to face so many deaths in a row.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

StampFan said:


> Jon3800 will actually pull out a chaulkboard and teach info on particular species or Genus.  Some actual facts.  Something sorely missing in social media in general.


From memory his centipede Diablo didn't have any wood in its enclosure and was kept on coco peat so I wouldn't think that's the cause of death (for the pede at least)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StampFan

Dennis Nedry said:


> From memory his centipede Diablo didn't have any wood in its enclosure and was kept on coco peat so I wouldn't think that's the cause of death (for the pede at least)


Theoretically though if there are mites in a neighbouring enclosure they would migrate.  They are bugs....on the same shelves.  Its obviously one possible cause, and he obviously cares about his animals and I enjoy the vids a lot.  But if there's anything I know that grabbing anything from outside will bring the outside things indoors.  And that can start a problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

StampFan said:


> Theoretically though if there are mites in a neighbouring enclosure they would migrate.  They are bugs....on the same shelves.  Its obviously one possible cause, and he obviously cares about his animals and I enjoy the vids a lot.  But if there's anything I know that grabbing anything from outside will bring the outside things indoors.  And that can start a problem.


True, but I assume that as its a large pede there'd need to be quite a lot of mites to kill it so quickly which would be pretty obvious


----------



## StampFan

Dennis Nedry said:


> True, but I assume that as its a large pede there'd need to be quite a lot of mites to kill it so quickly which would be pretty obvious


It's very odd that there were 4 deaths in the same time period. People criticize Jon3800 when he has a death or two in a collection of 200 which is almost to be expected. I sincerely hope for Petko this was just coincidence and not a larger issue with a pest, chemical, fungus, etc.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

StampFan said:


> It's very odd that there were 4 deaths in the same time period. People criticize Jon3800 when he has a death or two in a collection of 200 which is almost to be expected. I sincerely hope for Petko this was just coincidence and not a larger issue with a pest, chemical, fungus, etc.


I think it was a coincidence for a couple of them, the camel spider which likely died due to the fact that they often have short captive lives, also it was wild caught (it might have been coming to the end of its natural life anyway). The centipede was also very likely WC so may have been old.


----------



## boina

StampFan said:


> Theoretically though if there are mites in a neighbouring enclosure they would migrate.  They are bugs....on the same shelves.  Its obviously one possible cause, and he obviously cares about his animals and I enjoy the vids a lot.  But if there's anything I know that grabbing anything from outside will bring the outside things indoors.  And that can start a problem.


That's just the American/Canadian way of thinking and it's not born out by evidence. European keepers usually bring everything in from the outside - and have done for decades - without 'sanitizing' anything. And they are quite successful in keeping tarantulas and don't have more deaths than anyone else in general.

The European school of invert keeping teaches the following: Don't keep your enclosure sterile. Take dirt, moss and wood from the outside, preferably from a forrest because it doesn't get treated with pesticides, and put it directly into your enclosure with everything in it (except ants and large centipedes). The bugs in there will create their own naturally bioactive environment that will prevent outbreaks of just one species that will become a pest. Mites are natural scavengers and are actually good for your enclosure unless they take over. That won't happen if you have a lot of other bugs from the outside in there to compete with the mites. 

This 'sanitizing' stuff is completely useless and even counterproductive in not only my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Informative 3 | Award 1


----------



## ETHER

Ant said:


> 1. The Dark Den
> 2. The Dark Den
> 3. The Dark Den
> 
> (In that order lol)
> 
> I fully agree with pronouncing species names in his accent! Such a fantastic channel. Fun, informative and at the end of the day, he doesn't pretend to be an expert.


not even gonna lie, Dark Den is by far the best IMO, he is the only one I have the lil bell on for live new vids updates lol so def agree with that list!

I just wish outta all the builds I seen for enclosures I would have found one that showed me to put the black silicon before the foam haha... but yea totally did it anyways after hours of thinking about it staring at my materials. But I guess thats another post...


----------



## ETHER

cold blood said:


> People who watch a lot of tarantula you tube vids have one thing in common.....
> 
> 
> Not enough tarantulas.


hahahahaha when your right, your right!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ETHER

Kayis said:


> dude just needs to stop purchasing more T's and lawn equipment for that new camera set up. I like his stuff but i watch for entertainment...not necessarily for information on how to keep etc, which is almost true for all youtubers in the hobby imo. A select few do give some good sound info though.


hahaha right, I always just wish he would put more into his enclosures too, so many gorgeous T's and such lame enclosures IMO, though I'm the type who wants my spiders to be featured on "Cribs" lolol...

and, at first I actually got alot of good info though I think I mentioned it before and if not, his vids are def dated... but compared to alot, hes def decent. I stick with Dark Den for the full package of when it comes to the Spider Vids, and Tom Moran due to the fact that he has so many vids I can put on his channel and pass out (and usually get woken up by his intros to a vid I have not seen yet lol)


----------



## ETHER

sdsnybny said:


> Another of our Members has a very good channel  @z32upgrader  Greg Rice
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5sJ2jEDbNXpIG1E37_9CLA/videos


will check this out, thank you for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ETHER

Staehilomyces said:


> Where/when does Dark Den refuse to acknowledge criticism?


I would also like to know where he has refused to acknowledge criticism.
I feel like Jon has just been used to more criticism as he is older as far as when he uploaded. so the hobby was smaller, meaning you have more keepers being very temperate with people doing things differently. 


..Where Petko (Too me) seems to reach alot more young people getting into the hobby and alot (and I mean alot) more views due to his video quality blowing all others out the water so theres not such an audience to criticize (just yet?). I have more so seen him be aware that he thought he would or some would say should be criticized only to receive love, but never seen him not acknowledge. Maybe I missed some comments though.


----------



## ETHER

SkittleBunny said:


> Please.. tell me more? Where did you get this information? Links? What do you mean violently threatened.. I feel like a kid that just got told santa isn't real. Please elaborate


just gonna stay outta this one  lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ETHER

StampFan said:


> Jon3800 will actually pull out a chaulkboard and teach info on particular species or Genus.  Some actual facts.  Something sorely missing in social media in general.


those are by far my favorite vids from him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ETHER

boina said:


> That's just the American/Canadian way of thinking and it's not born out by evidence. European keepers usually bring everything in from the outside - and have done for decades - without 'sanitizing' anything. And they are quite successful in keeping tarantulas and don't have more deaths than anyone else in general.
> 
> The European school of invert keeping teaches the following: Don't keep your enclosure sterile. Take dirt, moss and wood from the outside, preferably from a forrest because it doesn't get treated with pesticides, and put it directly into your enclosure with everything in it (except ants and large centipedes). The bugs in there will create their own naturally bioactive environment that will prevent outbreaks of just one species that will become a pest. Mites are natural scavengers and are actually good for your enclosure unless they take over. That won't happen if you have a lot of other bugs from the outside in there to compete with the mites.
> 
> This 'sanitizing' stuff is completely useless and even counterproductive in not only my opinion.


interesting, I mean, back when I caught and kept everything from salamanders to black widows when I was younger I took everything from their environment as is, but I admit seeing and reading a lot about sterilizing things I bring in has me doing it on everything. Hell, I even got in the habit of washing my hands like craaazy when doing anything related to my animals haha..


----------



## SingaporeB

athlete96 said:


> I wouldn't rule it out.. he didn't go over his sanitation procedures. It could also be random. Without him telling us we won't know.
> 
> I do feel bad he's had to face so many deaths in a row.


I appreciate his death videos, makes me feel better about my loses which are sizable in dollars too.
.

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SingaporeB

ETHER said:


> *Jon3800 *= 100% informative. great content. genuine love and respect for the animals he keeps translates as well. learned alot from him. Sidenote : Can we chip in and *get him a camera set up please* lol?


TRIPOD

Video cam with 120p HD for slow motion.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## EmilzHernandez

@SingaporeB Do tell us your amazing proof that Brian B is a good person. You're absolutely insufferable

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## SingaporeB

EmilzHernandez said:


> @SingaporeB Do tell us your amazing proof that Brian B is a good person. You're absolutely insufferable


Everyone is waiting for the evidence you claim to possess.

Produce the evidence or leave. 
.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

SingaporeB said:


> Everyone is waiting for the evidence you claim to possess.
> 
> Produce the evidence or leave.
> .


I'll PM you due to strong language, which isn't allowed on the boards, not that you seem to be the kind of person to follow rules or use common sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

SingaporeB said:


> I appreciate his death videos, makes me feel better about my loses which are sizable in dollars too.
> .


Except he's raised heaps of slings up to the juvie stage and even a few to sub adults/adults, you lose almost every one you buy. Also, I don't think you should appreciate the fact that somebody's pet has died when they're passionate about them

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## EmilzHernandez

@SkittleBunny why the dislike? This is the guy who not only trolls threads but is incredibly rude to other keepers. Also I pmed you.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## basin79

Dennis Nedry said:


> Except he's raised heaps of slings up to the juvie stage and even a few to sub adults/adults, you lose almost every one you buy. Also, I don't think you should appreciate the fact that somebody's pet has died when they're passionate about them


If Brian was passionate about his reptiles he'd keep them better. It's that simple.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry

basin79 said:


> If Brian was passionate about his reptiles he'd keep them better. It's that simple.


I'm talking about the dark den, I don't watch Brian's vids. The clickbait titles and repetitive content put me off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Dennis Nedry said:


> I'm talking about the dark den, I don't watch Brian's vids



Apologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies

EmilzHernandez said:


> I'll PM you due to strong language, which isn't allowed on the boards, not that you seem to be the kind of person to follow rules or use common sense.


I haven't read this thread..Are you talking about barzyk? I'm wondering if you are talking about that text that's floating around Instagram.. 

I have vended with him at a few shows and he is a pretty mellow dude.. I don't know what made him so salty in that text but every one has a breaking point.. I'm as fierce as I am calm. I hope that others wouldn't judge me based on how I have reacted when I lost my temper.. 

I don't like the change in his videos since the old snakebytes days.  His delusion of becoming the next Steve Irwin or Jeff Corwin killed the good content he was putting out but whatever.

 I know alot of the players in the reptile industry and there are a ton of really bad apples.. I mean seriously bad.. From the way that some treat there employee's, animals and customers it would make you want to puke..  I'm not saying Brian is an angel and maybe there is alot more that I don't know about him but from the two dozen or so times I have interacted with him over the coarse of a weekend he isn't all that bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

14pokies said:


> I haven't read this thread..Are you talking about barzyk? I'm wondering if you are talking about that text that's floating around Instagram..
> 
> I have vended with him at a few shows and he is a pretty mellow dude.. I don't know what made him so salty in that text but every one has a breaking point.. I'm as fierce as I am calm. I hope that others wouldn't judge me based on how I have reacted when I lost my temper..
> 
> I don't like the change in his videos since the old snakebytes days.  His delusion of becoming the next Steve Irwin or Jeff Corwin killed the good content he was putting out but whatever.
> 
> I know alot of the players in the reptile industry and there are a ton of really bad apples.. I mean seriously bad.. From the way that some treat there employee's, animals and customers it would make you want to puke..  I'm not saying Brian is an angel and maybe there is alot more that I don't know about him but from the two dozen or so times I have interacted with him over the coarse of a weekend he isn't all that bad.


He is def a bad apple. Yeah, that text is bad, as is the leak of all the nudes he requested from staff. The second part I think is inexcusable. Also, his keeping monitors in bird cages and retics and bearded dragons in shelving systems is disgusting. With BP's I sort of get it because they are smaller and need less space, but seeing adult reticulated pythons in those pullout shelves is nauseating. Having high demand in breeding stock is never an excuse for neglecting a living creature. Of course, like you said there are totally worse keepers out there, it's just since he was brought up on this thread I focused on him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkittleBunny

EmilzHernandez said:


> @SkittleBunny why the dislike? This is the guy who not only trolls threads but is incredibly rude to other keepers. Also I pmed you.


I saw the PM. I'm sorry I didn't know he was a thread troller. I see what Brian has done now, but it doesn't change my opinion of him. He has 1000s of animals, if anyone can keep every single one of those 1000s of animals 100% healthy all the time then they deserve a medal. In a large collection like his, things are bound to go wrong _sometimes_. It's our understanding of what happened and how we react to it that causes mountains to be made out of little molehills. 
We all make mistakes and I forgive Brian for his; because we are all human, and no one is perfect. 

I do think he should hire more employees to help, since no one can do it alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577

My favorite youtube channel is 



 and if anyone asks it's totally not my channel that has only one video of an orange head cockroach eating a live cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies

EmilzHernandez said:


> He is def a bad apple. Yeah, that text is bad, as is the leak of all the nudes he requested from staff. The second part I think is inexcusable. Also, his keeping monitors in bird cages and retics and bearded dragons in shelving systems is disgusting. With BP's I sort of get it because they are smaller and need less space, but seeing adult reticulated pythons in those pullout shelves is nauseating. Having high demand in breeding stock is never an excuse for neglecting a living creature. Of course, like you said there are totally worse keepers out there, it's just since he was brought up on this thread I focused on him.


Oh come on.. You never sent or asked a crush for a nude ?  ( I don't want the answer to that quoestion. Just sayin..Lol) I haven't read those messages so I don't understand the context but maybe he was joking? I have a very open sence of humor and jokingly sent and received texts that others could misconstrue as inappropriate.. 

I don't know about monitors in bird cages.  The truth is with proper modifications I could see it working for certain species..

I was a large snake keeper for decades and I agree that some of the retics and burms I saw him pulling from drawers was a little sad..  However I bet they felt alot more secure in overly small enclosures than they would of felt in overly large ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

14pokies said:


> However I bet they felt alot more secure in overly small enclosures than they would of felt in overly large ones.


As adults they dont really hide to feel secure, you're more likely to see them curled around a log or tree to anchor themselves in place. They're much more active during the day than most pythons, it's not uncommon to see them stalking around looking for feral cats around small villages. When they're young it's a different story though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez

14pokies said:


> Oh come on.. You never sent or asked a crush for a nude ?  ( I don't want the answer to that quoestion. Just sayin..Lol) I haven't read those messages so I don't understand the context but maybe he was joking? I have a very open sence of humor and jokingly sent and received texts that others could misconstrue as inappropriate..
> 
> I don't know about monitors in bird cages.  The truth is with proper modifications I could see it working for certain species..
> 
> I was a large snake keeper for decades and I agree that some of the retics and burms I saw him pulling from drawers was a little sad..  However I bet they felt alot more secure in overly small enclosures than they would of felt in overly large ones.


I believe it was water monitors, I know I've been people keep black throat monitors in birdcages... Also there was the fiasco where he had a snake begin to eat itself, that was heartbreaking. You do have a point with the text, but from what I have heard on both sides it seems fairly genuine.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ETHER

well that escalated quickly  haha... I def wont be looking for bryans vids now tbh..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ekmonks

Gotta plug KCTarantulas https://www.youtube.com/user/fortheshire . My only critique is that his videos have a tad too much dead space ,but despite that it's great, long, quality content that showcases his large collection. Better than the stuff I make. He also Admins a Tarantula Discord server

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

I think my first exposure to Tarantulas on Youtube was Tarantulaguy years and years ago. Only recently did I actually get over my fear and get into the hobby. I thank @petkokc and @Tomoran for their videos. I realized you didn't have to fear them and I learned to appreciate tarantulas beauty and power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StampFan

One of the really positive things about Jon3800 vids is he time stamps the videos. If you want to see a particular species you don't have to watch everything. Very thoughtful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

MrButton said:


> I thank @petkokc and @Tomoran for their videos.


*This* can't be said often enough! I learned so much from them. Their videos are entertaining as hell and I could watch them all day long. 


And as a hobby video editor myself (mostly music videos) I really appreciate a well-timed muscial feeding video, like this one: 






I haven't watched all of his vids, so I'm not sure how they're educational wise of if there're any false informations, but IMHO they're quite good and interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

boina said:


> That's just the American/Canadian way of thinking and it's not born out by evidence. European keepers usually bring everything in from the outside - and have done for decades - without 'sanitizing' anything. And they are quite successful in keeping tarantulas and don't have more deaths than anyone else in general.
> 
> The European school of invert keeping teaches the following: Don't keep your enclosure sterile. Take dirt, moss and wood from the outside, preferably from a forrest because it doesn't get treated with pesticides, and put it directly into your enclosure with everything in it (except ants and large centipedes). The bugs in there will create their own naturally bioactive environment that will prevent outbreaks of just one species that will become a pest. Mites are natural scavengers and are actually good for your enclosure unless they take over. That won't happen if you have a lot of other bugs from the outside in there to compete with the mites.
> 
> This 'sanitizing' stuff is completely useless and even counterproductive in not only my opinion.


We bring in everything from outside? I didn't get that memo... 
I don't know about Germany of course, but here in the Netherlands it's a highly controversial subject. A few bring in stuff from the outside, but most long time keepers/breeders don't. 
But that can also be because the Netherlands isn't rich in unspoiled forests, increasing the risk of bringing pesticides into enclosures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ETHER

Andrea82 said:


> We bring in everything from outside? I didn't get that memo...
> I don't know about Germany of course, but here in the Netherlands it's a highly controversial subject. A few bring in stuff from the outside, but most long time keepers/breeders don't.
> But that can also be because the Netherlands isn't rich in unspoiled forests, increasing the risk of bringing pesticides into enclosures


That would be nice, for that to be an option. Unfortunately, I trust none of anything in the city of denver here... Though our mountains I'm sure have some unspoiled spots, its just a habit to sanitize anything from the outside at this point. Only time I dont is when the specimen is wild caught, in which case they are released soon anyways


----------



## boina

Andrea82 said:


> We bring in everything from outside? I didn't get that memo...
> I don't know about Germany of course, but here in the Netherlands it's a highly controversial subject. A few bring in stuff from the outside, but most long time keepers/breeders don't.
> But that can also be because the Netherlands isn't rich in unspoiled forests, increasing the risk of bringing pesticides into enclosures


Sorry, I really shouldn't have said Europe, as the people I've talked to were from Germany and Poland and that's not Europe by any means, you are definitely right about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

boina said:


> Sorry, I really shouldn't have said Europe, as the people I've talked to were from Germany and Poland and that's not Europe by any means, you are definitely right about that.


I wish we had as much unspoiled forest as Germany and Poland..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt

Andrea82 said:


> I wish we had as much unspoiled forest as Germany and Poland..


You should move to Norway. Only Iceland and Russia have a lower population density than us in Europe and 37% of the country is forest.


----------



## Andrea82

TownesVanZandt said:


> You should move to Norway. Only Iceland and Russia have a lower population density than us in Europe and 37% of the country is forest.


I have actually considered to do that you know. It would be too hard on the family that remained here though.  
They already had a fit when i moved back to Friesland while they remained in the south so Norway isn't really going to be possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126

I have roughly 60 feeds I would like to upload, but since windows movie maker has been discontinued I can't find any other video making software that I can use.


----------



## athlete96

SkittleBunny said:


> I saw the PM. I'm sorry I didn't know he was a thread troller. I see what Brian has done now, but it doesn't change my opinion of him. He has 1000s of animals, if anyone can keep every single one of those 1000s of animals 100% healthy all the time then they deserve a medal. In a large collection like his, things are bound to go wrong _sometimes_. It's our understanding of what happened and how we react to it that causes mountains to be made out of little molehills.
> We all make mistakes and I forgive Brian for his; because we are all human, and no one is perfect.
> 
> I do think he should hire more employees to help, since no one can do it alone.


This brings up another point.. sure, he does breed a number of animals, but does that mean he _should_ have 1000's of animals? This is my, and a lot of other people's, problem with mass breeders like this. It's quantity overcare.. I can't help but associate these mass breeders with puppy mills. 

To each their own though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moakmeister

The Dark Den more like the DANK Den amirite

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SkittleBunny

Right!!! He is still somewhat of an idol for me, and even I take his mistakes into account.. Im only going to keep a few tarantulas at a time for my stock, so they are better quality animals. I work alone, so too many animals would run the risk of one or some of them not getting the care they need. 

Less stock=Healthier stock, absolutely. 


athlete96 said:


> This brings up another point.. sure, he does breed a number of animals, but does that mean he _should_ have 1000's of animals? This is my, and a lot of other people's, problem with mass breeders like this. It's quantity overcare.. I can't help but associate these mass breeders with puppy mills.
> 
> To each their own though.


----------



## Erin Smith

Has anyone watched Taylor Nicole Dean? If so, what are your thoughts?

I started watching her a while back and enjoyed her videos, but lately it just seems she's borderline hoarding.


----------



## athlete96

Erin Smith said:


> Has anyone watched Taylor Nicole Dean? If so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> I started watching her a while back and enjoyed her videos, but lately it just seems she's borderline hoarding.


I do find her funny, but I like the dry stupid sarcastic humour. She has been getting a lot of pets quickly and it does seem like it just for the views.

I want her snake collection though. And Cheese.


----------



## Erin Smith

athlete96 said:


> I do find her funny, but I like the dry stupid sarcastic humour. She has been getting a lot of pets quickly and it does seem like it just for the views.
> 
> I want her snake collection though. And Cheese.


I love Cheese! I live not too far away from that Cowfish restaurant she went to in one video. I can’t not think of Cheese when I pass the statue in City Walk lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrTwister

Have been going through a lot of the content on marks tarantulas channel recently. Nice short to the point vids.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLtBciuH9_jYP-EJR57hDgA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SingaporeB

Dennis Nedry said:


> Except he's raised heaps of slings up to the juvie stage and even a few to sub adults/adults, you lose almost every one you buy. Also, I don't think you should appreciate the fact that somebody's pet has died when they're passionate about them


I have a juvie brachypelma boehmei I've raised from a tiny sling as well as a Grammostola pulchripes juvie raised from a tiny sling and a mature drumming Poecilotheria vittata male from a 2nd instar sling.

Does Dark Den have an email? I'm going to request some more death videos. In his last death video he said the deaths do not bother him.
.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## MantisRCool

Tom Moran is my favourite, I like his voice and his personality and his M. balfouri communal updates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StampFan

MantisRCool said:


> Tom Moran is my favourite, I like his voice and his personality and his M. balfouri communal updates


Yep the better info producing T You tubers all appear to be teachers.


----------



## StampFan

Tarantula Haven is an amazing channel. Great video quality and great info. 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCTii1pE4WwneKrpAr81kcPA

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## jaycied

This thread has been a great read; I feel like I'd watched all of the decent taantula videos that there were haha. I also have a channel that I recently started back up, if anyone is interested haha. Annitya's Abnormal Animals. I'm saving up for a better camera setup as I've just been using my phone, and I'm also learning to edit videos.

I love watching The Dark Den, Tom Moran, Mark's Tarantula's, and Basin79's videos. Personality is a big factor in what makes a good channel.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

jaycied said:


> This thread has been a great read; I feel like I'd watched all of the decent taantula videos that there were haha. I also have a channel that I recently started back up, if anyone is interested haha. Annitya's Abnormal Animals. I'm saving up for a better camera setup as I've just been using my phone, and I'm also learning to edit videos.
> 
> I love watching The Dark Den, Tom Moran, Mark's Tarantula's, and Basin79's videos. Personality is a big factor in what makes a good channel.


So glad you're uploading again. Your voice is magnificent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StampFan

jaycied said:


> This thread has been a great read; I feel like I'd watched all of the decent taantula videos that there were haha. I also have a channel that I recently started back up, if anyone is interested haha. Annitya's Abnormal Animals. I'm saving up for a better camera setup as I've just been using my phone, and I'm also learning to edit videos.
> 
> I love watching The Dark Den, Tom Moran, Mark's Tarantula's, and Basin79's videos. Personality is a big factor in what makes a good channel.


When I search for your channel on YouTube or Google I get nothing. Can you put up a link or send one to me please and thank you?


----------



## jaycied

I pmed you and set it as my signature, hopefully it works. Thanks for the interest today guys!


----------



## Dennis Nedry

SingaporeB said:


> I have a juvie brachypelma boehmei I've raised from a tiny sling as well as a Grammostola pulchripes juvie raised from a tiny sling and a mature drumming Poecilotheria vittata male from a 2nd instar sling.
> 
> Does Dark Den have an email? I'm going to request some more death videos. In his last death video he said the deaths do not bother him.
> .


So that's three that you've raised. How many have you lost in comparison?


----------



## Andrea82

Dennis Nedry said:


> So that's three that you've raised. How many have you lost in comparison?


Oh no... Please don't feed it. It will only grow bigger. Never feed trolls!


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Andrea82 said:


> Oh no... Please don't feed it. It will only grow bigger. Never feed trolls!


I try not to, but when it concerns the death of multiple animals due to poor husbandry it's a bit hard


----------



## Andrea82

Dennis Nedry said:


> I try not to, but when it concerns the death of multiple animals due to poor husbandry it's a bit hard


I know. Keep in mind it's not real and just report the post/the guy.


----------



## Nada

I had a channel that was mostly python vids. couple hundred subs and 100 or so vids
I have since deleted it, and started a new primarily tarantula channel in the last week . I do it mostly as a log. "red lotus arachnids"


----------



## SingaporeB

Andrea82 said:


> I know. Keep in mind it's not real and just report the post/the guy.


What do you mean "It's not real"? What is he supposed to "report" and to whom is he supposed to make the report?
.


----------



## SingaporeB

Dennis Nedry said:


> So that's three that you've raised. How many have you lost in comparison?


If I tell you will you send me a couple of pairs of atrax robustus with instructions on how to keep and breed them?
.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

SingaporeB said:


> If I tell you will you send me a couple of pairs of atrax robustus with instructions on how to keep and breed them?
> .


No longer live in Sydney and I no longer have one. Also it's illegal to export them without a mountain of paperwork. I'm done


----------



## mass17

The channel that got me into the hobby has to be JON3800. Currently I'm really enjoying uploads from Tom Moran and feeding videos from Greg Rice.

Youtube links:

JON3800
Tom Moran
Greg Rice
Tarantula Addict
The Dark Den
KC Tarantulas
Payden's Tarantulas

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## Mentat Ix

This thread was one heck of a roller-coaster to read.

There's all kinds of stuff on The Dark Den that I don't care for. Still, I never miss an episode. Don't even know why; I just can't turn away.

I watch Tom Moran stuff sometimes when I'm bored.

I don't go in for BS drama about youtubers. I don't have the time or the energy. My 10 year old son likes to inform me what scandals various youtube stars have going on, and it makes me want to smash my head on the desk.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dazz

Nada said:


> I had a channel that was mostly python vids. couple hundred subs and 100 or so vids
> I have since deleted it, and started a new primarily tarantula channel in the last week . I do it mostly as a log. "red lotus arachnids"


link to channel please


----------



## darkness975

boina said:


> That's just the American/Canadian way of thinking and it's not born out by evidence. European keepers usually bring everything in from the outside - and have done for decades - without 'sanitizing' anything. And they are quite successful in keeping tarantulas and don't have more deaths than anyone else in general.


Both of those statements are unfairly presuming the actions of a few upon an entire country or culture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975

Chris LXXIX said:


> @louise f is my fav.
> And I miss her a lot, here.


Where did she go?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nada

Dazz said:


> link to channel please


it's under red lotus arachnids. I haven't posted any content yet. I will after this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

darkness975 said:


> Where did she go?


I'm certain that she has pretty good reasons. 

Nonetheless, my man, I love my Viking Sis. I miss my Viking Sis. And I miss the lovely chat with her, here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ccTroi

Greg Rice! don’t forget him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm certain that she has pretty good reasons.
> 
> Nonetheless, my man, I love my Viking Sis. I miss my Viking Sis. And I miss the lovely chat with her, here


That wasn't cryptic at all.


----------



## cold blood

SkittleBunny said:


> Less stock=Healthier stock, absolutely.


Not _absolutely_.   People with the worst "stock" usually have just one because they don't know better....many who have a lot, have them because they know how to care for them properly and do.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Rittdk01

Jon3800  and Toms big spiders are two I like.  A lot of the big you tubers go for some kinda gimmick to get more views.  Robc plays with ow t’s like a daredevil and the deadly tarantula girl goes for views with her thumbnail pic alone.

To even question robc or dtg’s husbandry defeats the purpose of their channels.  They are purely entertainment and click bait.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ccTroi

Rittdk01 said:


> the deadly tarantula girl goes for views with her thumbnail pic alone.


+1 x99


----------



## Andrea82

Rittdk01 said:


> Jon3800  and Toms big spiders are two I like.  A lot of the big you tubers go for some kinda gimmick to get more views.  Robc plays with ow t’s like a daredevil and the deadly tarantula girl goes for views with her thumbnail pic alone.
> 
> To even question robc or dtg’s husbandry defeats the purpose of their channels.  They are purely entertainment and click bait.


This is what repels me from watching her vids right from the start. I want to see spiders, not her in a bellydance outfit with fake lashes so long she needs to look at the ceiling for us to actually SEE her eyes. I don't understand why she presents herself like that. From what I've gathered she's a really nice person, but people won't know that because she has the appearance of a hareem-girl and appears to care more for how she looks than for giving info and care advice.
Edit: 
RobC makes me nervous, being all bouncy and jittery around OW spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## CyclingSam

Andrea82 said:


> This is what repels me from watching her vids right from the start. I want to see spiders, not her in a bellydance outfit with fake lashes so long she needs to look at the ceiling for us to actually SEE her eyes. I don't understand why she presents herself like that. From what I've gathered she's a really nice person, but people won't know that because she has the appearance of a hareem-girl and appears to care more for how she looks than for giving info and care advice.
> Edit:
> RobC makes me nervous, being all bouncy and jittery around OW spiders.


What bothers me about DTG is that I pretty sure she is a teacher and her students follow her channel...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 2


----------



## ETHER

CyclingSam said:


> What bothers me about DTG is that I pretty sure she is a teacher and her students follow her channel...


yea, same things bug me about her channel, even paisley drifted from T videos to her putting on make up or something and talking while going to the super market, lolololol tbh... its whatever ill stick with Petko and Tom


----------



## Vinny2915

I don't understand why deadly tarantula girl even got the idea to create tarantula videos. The only plausible reason I could come up with is that she likes attention (for her looks and for her breeding business). Though, I do believe she likes keeping tarantulas I don't think she actually likes keeping them well cared for. My evidence, She kept a P.muticus in maybe 3-4" of substrate. That is disgraceful, I don't even keep it that low for my NW terrestrials that I full well know will most likely never burrow (it is there just in case). I also find she keeps her tarantulas (some) in containers that are way too small for them. Aside from husbandry related issues I find she also has issues with keeping her channel on topic. You see, when I go on youtube for a tarantula video I want to see tarantulas not belly dancing with almost no clothes, shirts that barely fit (I believe this is on purpose), and caked on makeup for an obvious grab at male attention. I don't like to be one that goes at people for how they dress so long as it is for their own gratification, if that is the case more power to you. The issue I have is she completely derails her channel by oversexualising herself, blatantly. By this I mean the she seems to wear shirts that her breasts basically pop out of and then on top of it have the camera usually panning down at an angle to optimize viewing of them.
    Though, none of this compares to her self righteous attitude. I have seen multiple videos from her where a viewer has called her out and her common go to "save" is something along the lines of "you see this one here, I have kept her like this for over x # of years. This proves I am caring for it right." That doesn't at all prove anything. I have noticed that tarantulas are very hardy creatures, I might get backlash for saying this, but even avics I find are very hardy. They can handle differences in substrate depth, temperature, humidity etc but that doesn't mean it is recommended to keep them at ridiculous environmental standards. She needs to remember that just because an animal is able to survive under certain conditions doesn't mean it is thriving there as well.
    In terms of choosing tarantulas as her pet of choice, I believe it is for money. They are easy to care for, relatively cheap to maintain, most readily breed in captivity and offspring can be sold for extremely inflated prices. This leads me to believe that this is why she is even in the hobby in the first place. Really if you ask me, I think she should just leave tarantulas alone and get into stripping. She would probably be happier, and her animals would be much happier in the hands of people who can give proper care to these wonderful creatures.
    I'm not even going into the topic of her pushing males into females during some pairings.....
Sorry for the long rant but she really gets under my skin for these reasons. Mind you I am not just a mindless hater for the sake of hating. If she woke up tomorrow and changed these aspects of her channel and gave proper information I would probably watch her videos.
BTW favorite youtuber is between Tom Moran and Jon3800

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Storm1028

I read through the thread but didn't see these YouTubers mentioned:

Annitya's Abnormal Animals: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEDM3lQiW0Fe53RsCogAPdg
Eeriearachnids: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvLwcjrfI-BNjC3HAEbijCQ
Pure Exotic: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMZufaGb1mbfQ0Wzpdp6Ozg
Project Tarantula: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQJTa-FT7U1BpFqo77GaG8Q
Tarantupedia: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdj3SNN_kTv_DAI1F9I7VdQ
World of Spiders: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9sHiI8qV4nrt0GT-Pz20aw

Tarantupedia and World of Spiders show _Theraphosids_ in situ and I think that's neat to see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel266jz

Anyone heard of Exotics Lair?
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJIW-bpoAsZY5vnsEShgTSw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeroshi

I'm a die hard fan of Petko from The Dark Den. His videos were a huge help to me when I first started the hobby. He's got a one of a kind personality that makes his videos that much more enjoyable to watch. He may not have the collection that some do but he knows how to keep his followers happy with what he's got. I honestly look forward to Mondays now because I know The Dark Den will never disappoint!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Chris LXXIX said:


> @louise f is my fav.
> And I miss her a lot, here.


Aww  thanks friend, <3  yeah i know i haven`t been here like forev. Life has been a s..t to me the last couple of month`s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82

louise f said:


> Aww  thanks friend, <3  yeah i know i haven`t been here like forev. Life has been a s..t to me the last couple of month`s.


Sorry to hear that Louise, i hope it gets better soon! Very happy to see you here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080

Tom Moran is my favourite. One of the few I watch without getting frustrated over husbandry or ethics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

louise f said:


> Aww  thanks friend, <3  yeah i know i haven`t been here like forev. Life has been a s..t to me the last couple of month`s.


Sorry to hear that...hope things turn around for you...hope the kids and parents are doing well, too.   You are missed by us all my dear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Andrea82 said:


> Sorry to hear that Louise, i hope it gets better soon! Very happy to see you here


It is getting better. But it is just something i have to live with and get on. Nice to be back.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> Sorry to hear that...hope things turn around for you...hope the kids and parents are doing well, too.   You are missed by us all my dear.


Yeah but it is better. My kids are all good. My parents i dont talk to anymore. They turned against me since we lost our son when i was 8 months pregnant 1st of November. Witch is also the reason i have been away. The worst thing ever in my life. But it really means a lot to me that i have been missed of all of you. I have really missed you all as well. But my mood have been a rollercoaster. And still is sometimes. It takes time to get over this. But it helps to talk with people. I learned that life can really turn out the wrong way.

Reactions: Sad 5 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82

louise f said:


> Yeah but it is better. My kids are all good. My parents i dont talk to anymore. They turned against me since we lost our son when i was 8 months pregnant 1st of November. Witch is also the reason i have been away. The worst thing ever in my life. But it really means a lot to me that i have been missed of all of you. I have really missed you all as well. But my mood have been a rollercoaster. And still is sometimes. It takes time to get over this. But it helps to talk with people. I learned that life can really turn out the wrong way.


Ah no, I'm so sorry sweety, that must be so hard! 
Of course your mood isn't stable, who could be after such a terrible loss. Thank you for sharing this. Best of wishes going your way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuckmater

Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion? 

To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed. 

Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids. 

And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## StampFan

Chuckmater said:


> Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion?
> 
> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed.
> 
> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.
> 
> And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


Wow, he must have had some algorithm push on YouTube or something, or one particular vid that got that big push.  Had no idea it exploded that much.


----------



## Storm1028

Chuckmater said:


> Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion?
> 
> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed.
> 
> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.
> 
> And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


lol


----------



## Bipolar Spider

Talon44 but no longer about

TarantulaAddict

the rest with all the 'tarantula challenge' and all that  rubbish can jog on


----------



## Minty

Chuckmater said:


> Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion?
> 
> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed.
> 
> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.
> 
> And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


Not sure how you can call the Dark Den mainstream, when in the grand scheme of things it’s still operating in a niche part of the internet. 

Personally, I prefer the Dark Den and I enjoy the variety of video footage that he creates, it brings another dimension of entertainment to what he’s doing. I think one of the reasons he’s been successful with his channel is due to his charisma as the host and his variety of animals, along with the shots of of things that aren’t just tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MikeofBorg

Exotics Lair

Dark Den (He has a special place in my heart I served in Croatia with the US Army)

Tarantula Kat: very sweet person

Tom’s Big Spiders

Tarantula Haven

Jon3800; one complaint though. He needs to get some light in that room and an HD camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demonclaws

Chuckmater said:


> Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion?
> 
> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed.
> 
> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.
> 
> And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


I don't see other pets as wasting time, but rather to reach other audiences. But how successful can it be? In general, each person only has a set amount of time to spend on watching videos, that means the other audiences (possibly other exotics pets hobbyist) have to give up on what they were watching before and start watching The Dark Den, and there are a lot of competitions.

Exotics lair and Dark Den both offers exotics pet videos as well as comedy (more comedy in Exotics Lair IMO, hence eventually more subscribers), but they are actually surprising large as tarantula channels. However, I would like to point out both channels have more and more filler episodes or scenes (mostly gift opening and unboxing). I don't think these types of videos attract the general audiences at all. Once people skip on a few videos, youtube algorithm kicks in and stop notifying the subscribers.

I really can't blame them for doing it. I don't think the majority of audiences understand how long it takes to film and edit a feeding video (or watering video for that matter). For DarkDen, 3 videos in a week is no joke at all, so eventually the content gets less exciting on average in my opinion. The Dark Den used to do shoutouts. He stopped doing it once his channel grow to a certain point. Now with many subscribers and patrons, maybe he's going to cut the gift opening or put them all together in a monthly video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeofBorg

Demonclaws said:


> I don't see other pets as wasting time, but rather to reach other audiences. But how successful can it be? In general, each person only has a set amount of time to spend on watching videos, that means the other audiences (possibly other exotics pets hobbyist) have to give up on what they were watching before and start watching The Dark Den, and there are a lot of competitions.
> 
> Exotics lair and Dark Den both offers exotics pet videos as well as comedy (more comedy in Exotics Lair IMO, hence eventually more subscribers), but they are actually surprising large as tarantula channels. However, I would like to point out both channels have more and more filler episodes or scenes (mostly gift opening and unboxing). I don't think these types of videos attract the general audiences at all. Once people skip on a few videos, youtube algorithm kicks in and stop notifying the subscribers.
> 
> I really can't blame them for doing it. I don't think the majority of audiences understand how long it takes to film and edit a feeding video (or watering video for that matter). For DarkDen, 3 videos in a week is no joke at all, so eventually the content gets less exciting on average in my opinion. The Dark Den used to do shoutouts. He stopped doing it once his channel grow to a certain point. Now with many subscribers and patrons, maybe he's going to cut the gift opening or put them all together in a monthly video.


I love the guy in Exotics Lair when he talks to his OWs when they get defensive.  I think it was his H lividum that was so pissed he was filling it's water dish it flipped itself onto its back in threat posture with the Exotics Lair guy talking to it. I love he talks to his Ts.  I do that too, of course not right on them (they hate breath).  My sub adult male Avic H.T. Rozovyy is very curious.  He comes out of his enclosure when I go to feed or fill water and sit on top his enclosure.  He leaves his little tube web to visit. I gently talk to him when he is out; sometimes he crawls up on my hat. Usually when I wear long sleeves, he hates skin contact.  My cats don't know what to make of my Avic, cause they think it squirts water at them (that's me though) so they stay away when it is out.  A spray bottle has multiple uses around Ts lmao.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

I found that getting videos of all of my pets rather than "just" my tarantulas has been great. You get those who love them who might never of seen a Tokay gecko. They see Zeus (mine) and think he's fantastic. 

Similarly when they see my spiders, centipedes, Harley Quinn my Tri coloured hognose, giant water bug, Stheno my tiger salamander, vinegaroon, scorpion, assassin bug, Typhon my Caucasian Shepherd puppy and Pandora my Senegal parrot. 

Now my channel is absolutely tiny compared to the popular channels but showing other pets off is a good thing in my eyes. And obviously it works both ways. Someone might find videos of say Zeus as they love lizards and go on to watch my tarantula videos and find they're not ugly monsters but beautiful inverts. 

Variety is the spice of life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

I feel the same way about The Dark Den. I used to look forward to his vids so much, but now they've lost their "comfortable" feel, and they've lost the theme of tarantulas. I think a bit of variety is beneficial - my channel is mainly focused on centipedes, yet I've also featured velvet worms, millipedes and my first tarantula. However, there's a line to be drawn. In the end, you've got to remind yourself what your channel is principally about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126

Staehilomyces said:


> I feel the same way about The Dark Den. I used to look forward to his vids so much, but now they've lost their "comfortable" feel, and they've lost the theme of tarantulas. I think a bit of variety is beneficial - my channel is mainly focused on centipedes, yet I've also featured velvet worms, millipedes and my first tarantula. However, there's a line to be drawn. In the end, you've got to remind yourself what your channel is principally about.


I'm still subscribed but never watch his videos, I don't know what it is I just don't enjoy them anymore.


----------



## Staehilomyces

Yeah, same here. The last vid I watched was the centipede unboxing, and that's only because I love pedes. 

Exotics Lair must have something Dark Den doesn't, even though he has far inferior filming gear (which gives me hope for my channel).

Part of the reason I don't watch many of his vids is because he uploads so often now that I can't keep up, and his videos have become less of a "treat".


----------



## DanBsTs

basin79 said:


> I found that getting videos of all of my pets rather than "just" my tarantulas has been great. You get those who love them who might never of seen a Tokay gecko. They see Zeus (mine) and think he's fantastic.
> 
> Similarly when they see my spiders, centipedes, Harley Quinn my Tri coloured hognose, giant water bug, Stheno my tiger salamander, vinegaroon, scorpion, assassin bug, Typhon my Caucasian Shepherd puppy and Pandora my Senegal parrot.
> 
> Now my channel is absolutely tiny compared to the popular channels but showing other pets off is a good thing in my eyes. And obviously it works both ways. Someone might find videos of say Zeus as they love lizards and go on to watch my tarantula videos and find they're not ugly monsters but beautiful inverts.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life.


I enjoy your format on your channel. It’s straight and to the point and you always have great footage and pictures.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Chuckmater said:


> Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion?
> 
> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed.
> 
> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.
> 
> And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


I normally don't involve myself in discussions like this, but I think this is a bit unfair. It sounds to me as if he's not allowed to include other animals or topics in his channel. He never claimed that his channel would be exclusively about tarantulas, and I for one love watching his vids. I think it's interesting to learn about other invertebrates or other animals... for example, I never cared about frogs, but the way he is dealing with his dart frogs, made me more interested in them. And those little captions are hilarious. 

I could list all the things I like about his channel (e.g. those little outdoor adventures, his collaboration with Tarantula Dan, his ingenuity and creativity when it comes to enclosures and stuff) and explain those in length, but that would go beyond the scope.

But what I really love are his editing skills. It's not only quite professional but entertaining as well. I enjoy editing myself (mostly fanvids/music videos), so I really appreciate the quality in his vids.

As for Exotic Lair, I only started watching his vids when Petko mentioned he'd surpassed him. And I really like his videos, his humour is great (as is Petko's), but what puts me off sometimes is the filming itself. Most of the times he handles the camera/phone with one hand and everything else with the other. Don't get me wrong... he has really nice hands, but sometimes I wished he'd put down the camera and go in front of it so I can see who's behind the camera.  I think it builds some kind of bond/trust when you can actually see the person making all those videos. 

Well, these are my two cents on the matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

DanBsTs said:


> I enjoy your format on your channel. It’s straight and to the point and you always have great footage and pictures.


Cheers ears.


----------



## DanBsTs

I think if I had to choose a favorite channel it would have to be Tom Moran’s channel. Very informative. Basin79 is good. Eeriearachnids is also good. Drako’s Ts, the Black Widow, the Spiderman. All very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

DanBsTs said:


> I think if I had to choose a favorite channel it would have to be Tom Moran’s channel. Very informative. Basin79 is good. Eeriearachnids is also good. Drako’s Ts, the Black Widow, the Spiderman. All very good.


Tom's my favourite. His videos aren't overly long and you get what you expect. Fantastic youtuber.

This channel could well take over though. Absolutely no idea why they don't have 50-100k subs. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/giantspiderscom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

basin79 said:


> Tom's my favourite. His videos aren't overly long and you get what you expect. Fantastic youtuber.
> 
> This channel could well take over though. Absolutely no idea why they don't have 50-100k subs.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/giantspiderscom


I’ve never seen this channel. I will have to check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Thekla said:


> I normally don't involve myself in discussions like this, but I think this is a bit unfair. It sounds to me as if he's not allowed to include other animals or topics in his channel. He never claimed that his channel would be exclusively about tarantulas, and I for one love watching his vids. I think it's interesting to learn about other invertebrates or other animals... for example, I never cared about frogs, but the way he is dealing with his dart frogs, made me more interested in them. And those little captions are hilarious.
> 
> I could list all the things I like about his channel (e.g. those little outdoor adventures, his collaboration with Tarantula Dan, his ingenuity and creativity when it comes to enclosures and stuff) and explain those in length, but that would go beyond the scope.
> 
> But what I really love are his editing skills. It's not only quite professional but entertaining as well. I enjoy editing myself (mostly fanvids/music videos), so I really appreciate the quality in his vids.
> 
> As for Exotic Lair, I only started watching his vids when Petko mentioned he'd surpassed him. And I really like his videos, his humour is great (as is Petko's), but what puts me off sometimes is the filming itself. Most of the times he handles the camera/phone with one hand and everything else with the other. Don't get me wrong... he has really nice hands, but sometimes I wished he'd put down the camera and go in front of it so I can see who's behind the camera.  I think it builds some kind of bond/trust when you can actually see the person making all those videos.
> 
> Well, these are my two cents on the matter.


Exotics Lair May be a Singaporean, so he might be hiding his identity for a good reason.


----------



## Greasylake

mmcg said:


> Exotics Lair May be a Singaporean, so he might be hiding his identity for a good reason.


Does Singapore not allow keeping inverts?


----------



## SonsofArachne

I generally watch Exotics Lair, Dark Den, and Tarantula Dan (glad he stopped holding everything in his vids - especially the OW's).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider

Greasylake said:


> Does Singapore not allow keeping inverts?


No, endangered animals so illegal


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Chuckmater said:


> a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


 'Fictional' but reliable city names where the best native writers killed themselves at 25, after publishing a cheap, sad philosophy novel about 'Existence and Communism', that no one wanted to read.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chuckmater

Greasylake said:


> Does Singapore not allow keeping inverts?


He's not from Singapore he's from Malaysia


----------



## PanzoN88

Even though some youtubers sadly partake in handling their eight legged investments, I will watch any and all of then for the simple reason that we all have one obvious thing in common: the hobby. I do have two favorites though, with a third not far behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeofBorg

cold blood said:


> Not _absolutely_.   People with the worst "stock" usually have just one because they don't know better....many who have a lot, have them because they know how to care for them properly and do.


Exactly right.  If you properly care for your collection, having 4 like me or 500 like some, you will have a healthy set of Ts.  If you do, like I see some folks on Craigslist do, and have a desert species on soaking wet coconut fiber you will have sick Ts with 1 or 100.  Or an Arboreal the same way with nothing to climb or web on.  When I was a kid we raised hogs.  We had 500 head at one time and a healthy herd by keeping up with vaccines, nutrition and cleaning. We also pastured them in a huge field.  Hogs are not dirty like some folks think, they have to wallow in mud to thermoregulate.  Anyway the farm down the road didn't vaccinate and lost all their hogs pneumonia.  The kind you can vaccinate from.  And they had maybe 15 hogs.  Just shows proper care goes a long way to keeping any animals healthy.  No matter how many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WildSpider

Love:
The Spiderman
Exotics Lair
Bob TheSpiderHunter
tarantulaguy1976
The Dark Den
Tom Moran
Mark's Tarantulas

TarantulaDan is also very informative but I've found myself watching less of his videos since he started eating crickets.


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> Love:
> The Spiderman
> Exotics Lair
> Bob TheSpiderHunter
> tarantulaguy1976
> The Dark Den
> Tom Moran
> Mark's Tarantulas
> 
> TarantulaDan is also very informative but I've found myself watching less of his videos since he started eating crickets.


I want Mark's Tarantulas 4k video camera. It's absolutely brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

Chuckmater said:


> Now that Exotics Lair has surpassed the Dark Den by 50K subscribers, can anyone tell me why his channel was mostly overlooked and ignored in this discussion?
> 
> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals (let alone his vlog-style escapades to random forests, caves, etc.). Exotics Lair has managed to surpass Petko's channel by over 50K, WITHOUT fancy technology, equipment and enclosures, and without having ANY poecilotheria in his collection! This is something to ponder indeed.
> 
> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.
> 
> And I swear....if I have to see one more fricken Dark Den vlog video on a train station going from Wvlepkovich to plefkovatish....!!!


I myself actually enjoy Petko's escapades. It spices things up a little for me. As for Exotics Lair, I think the thing that won me over was all the Sponge Bob clips, lol. Love Exotics Lair!



basin79 said:


> Tom's my favourite. His videos aren't overly long and you get what you expect. Fantastic youtuber.
> 
> This channel could well take over though. Absolutely no idea why they don't have 50-100k subs.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/giantspiderscom


I especially enjoy watching Tom's videos on his M. balfouri communal. It is so cool to watch them interacting with each other.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Minty

Chuckmater said:


> He's not from Singapore he's from Malaysia


Thanks. The accents are similar.


----------



## codicez

mmcg said:


> Thanks. The accents are similar.


Wait! I'm quite sure he is Philippino so from Philippines! or I'm wrong?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

codicez said:


> Wait! I'm quite sure he is Philippino so from Philippines! or I'm wrong?!


I don't know but once I've even met a Philippino man living in Italy, and an Italian man living in Germany: there's no more religion, I tell you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Minty

codicez said:


> Wait! I'm quite sure he is Philippino so from Philippines! or I'm wrong?!


I have no idea haha. He sounded Singaporean to me, I spend a lot of time in Singapore due to my wife being from there.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> I want Mark's Tarantulas 4k video camera. It's absolutely brilliant.


Then find out where he lives and go take it.  Typhon could help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

I don't recall if I mentioned these before..

Predatororprey.online - doesn't make content specifically for beginners. Thank God. 

Dave scott432 - same thing. Plus he's from Canada. 

Tom Moran - nice for beginners. Not many of his videos interest the more experienced. At least in my case.



As for exotics lair.. I find it very interesting that his Cyriopagopus and Chilobrachys are always out and by the water dish when he does his watering vids.. he's a fool if he thinks it won't be defensive when he starts moving things right next to it. He acts surprised every time.  just putting on a show for the ignorant.


----------



## WildSpider

basin79 said:


> I want Mark's Tarantulas 4k video camera. It's absolutely brilliant.


What kind of camera do you have currently?


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> What kind of camera do you have currently?


I use my iPhone to record, edit & upload my videos.


----------



## WildSpider

basin79 said:


> I use my iPhone to record, edit & upload my videos.


Are you eyeing any particular cameras you want to upgrade to? I'm always looking around but for some reason they always just remain the dream camera.


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> Are you eyeing any particular cameras you want to upgrade to? I'm always looking around but for some reason they always just remain the dream camera.


No. I'm absolutely brassic. Unless I win a grand or so on the lotto I've no chance.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WildSpider

Same boat here. Plus, whenever I think I could start saving up for one, the cash jumps out the window faster than I can look at it. Should probably buy lotto tickets more often.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> Same boat here. Plus, whenever I think I could start saving up for one, the cash jumps out the window faster than I can look at it. Should probably buy lotto tickets more often.


You can 100% see it in my videos that the quality isn't quite there but it's more than acceptable for YouTube (well it has to be). 

But I look at my pictures taken with my proper camera and would love to get that sort of quality into my videos.


----------



## StampFan

basin79 said:


> You can 100% see it in my videos that the quality isn't quite there but it's more than acceptable for YouTube (well it has to be).
> 
> But I look at my pictures taken with my proper camera and would love to get that sort of quality into my videos.


Your vids are great because they are *short*.  I often have 5 or 10 minutes to watch something, and your vids are perfect for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

StampFan said:


> Your vids are great because they are *short*.  I often have 5 or 10 minutes to watch something, and your vids are perfect for that.


Cheers ears. Very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

basin79 said:


> You can 100% see it in my videos that the quality isn't quite there but it's more than acceptable for YouTube (well it has to be).
> 
> But I look at my pictures taken with my proper camera and would love to get that sort of quality into my videos.


Love the photos you took of your H. maculata! The webbing in the background with that species looks absolutely stunning!

I also enjoy watching your videos. You have such an amazing collection! It's been helpful to have the links to your videos in the "My Spiders" thread. Helping keep me up to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126

Thekla said:


> I could list all the things I like about his channel (e.g. those little outdoor adventures, his collaboration with Tarantula Dan, his ingenuity and creativity when it comes to enclosures and stuff)


I find the collabs boring, Dan's videos are also boring sends me to sleep Zzz.
I like looking at tarantulas not looking at someone talking to the camera for 10 minutes before I see a spider.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

WildSpider said:


> Love the photos you took of your H. maculata! The webbing in the background with that species looks absolutely stunning!
> 
> I also enjoy watching your videos. You have such an amazing collection! It's been helpful to have the links to your videos in the "My Spiders" thread. Helping keep me up to date.


Cheers.


----------



## Minty

@codicez what would you like me to clarify?



Paul1126 said:


> I find the collabs boring, Dan's videos are also boring sends me to sleep Zzz.
> I like looking at tarantulas not looking at someone talking to the camera for 10 minutes before I see a spider.


The one issue I have with Dan is that he waffles a lot and repeats himself, a lot. If he was a bit more succinct, his video quality would improve dramatically.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StampFan

mmcg said:


> The one issue I have with Dan is that he waffles a lot and repeats himself, a lot. If he was a bit more succinct, his video quality would improve dramatically.


I always wonder who the folks are that have the time and interest to watch Dan's 90 minute live vids.  I always wondered what he's talking about for that long of a time, but have no interest in watching that much to find out.

I really enjoy the video quality and presentation style of Alex from Tarantula Haven.  Great channel.  Deserves more views for the quality alone.  Doesn't matter if I agree with everything that these YouTubers do or say, but you can see his passion and his interest in the hobby and that will always make me watch.  

Wish there were more quality exotic pet podcasts.  @Tomoran  has the entire T market right now.  Makes the Monday morning commute less painful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126

StampFan said:


> I always wonder who the folks are that have the time and interest to watch Dan's 90 minute live vids.  I always wondered what he's talking about for that long of a time, but have no interest in watching that much to find out.
> 
> I really enjoy the video quality and presentation style of Alex from Tarantula Haven.  Great channel.  Deserves more views for the quality alone.  Doesn't matter if I agree with everything that these YouTubers do or say, but you can see his passion and his interest in the hobby and that will always make me watch.
> 
> Wish there were more quality exotic pet podcasts.  @Tomoran  has the entire T market right now.  Makes the Monday morning commute less painful.


I watched the live video for about 10 minutes not a single spider to be seen, just him fixing the camera and talking about stuff I couldn't care less about.
I find jon a lot more informative and entertaining.
Tom is great straight to the point no waffling on, exotic lair is good again straight to the point.


----------



## Moakmeister

Chuckmater said:


> To me, it seems as though The Dark Den is so mainstream that it has lost its 'purity'. In an effort to appeal to all kinds of audiences, Petko has included videos displaying all sorts of inverts and even mammals





Chuckmater said:


> Exotics Lair also manages to hit millions of views on a WATERING VIDEO!! I think the key to his success is his 'purity'; meaning that he only focuses on tarantulas (at least 90% of his videos are about tarantulas). He doesn't waste our time with frogs, lizards and geckos, rodents, those damn assassin bugs, and other non-arachnids.


This is a rather ridiculous thing to say. Maybe Marko just owns those animals and features them in videos. Your criticism is akin to that of a Genwunner who only wants to ever see the first 151 Pokemon. Saying that a channel is "pure" due to focusing 90% on tarantulas is just harsh and wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Xenoking

For me it’s exotics lair u need to watch his vids

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SkatesSpidersStories

Love Exotics Lair (entertaining and occasionally informative, has a cool collection), TarantulaKat (seems very nice, definitely knows her stuff, and pretty too, plus has a fun relationship with her Ts like EL does), and The Dark Den.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StampFan

@basin79 has the right idea on vids.  Short, amazing video quality.  Can watch even if I have 2 quick minutes and that's it.  Keep up the good work man!  Those close-ups he had of his centipedes last week were phenomenal.  

I've really shortened my roster of vid watching.  Some due to video quality, some due to length, some due to just plain meandering.

I discovered the AntsCanada YouTube site the other day.  What a unique, informative, educational and entertaining way to get information across.  That 26 minute vid with the new GBB was great.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Vanisher

1.Spiderengineer, but he hasnt upload anything lately!

2 Tom Moran 

3 Jon3800

Those where the ones i could think of!


----------



## basin79

StampFan said:


> @basin79 has the right idea on vids.  Short, amazing video quality.  Can watch even if I have 2 quick minutes and that's it.  Keep up the good work man!  Those close-ups he had of his centipedes last week were phenomenal.
> 
> I've really shortened my roster of vid watching.  Some due to video quality, some due to length, some due to just plain meandering.
> 
> I discovered the AntsCanada YouTube site the other day.  What a unique, informative, educational and entertaining way to get information across.  That 26 minute vid with the new GBB was great.


Thanks a lot. Very much appreciated. 

I'll send you that tenner later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## itsatarantulaslife

Chuckmater said:


> He's not from Singapore he's from Malaysia


Do you know this 100%?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chuckmater

itsatarantulaslife said:


> Do you know this 100%?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

